# You are soo talented my love



## moh07

Please kindly translate to Polish
You are soo talented my love.
Thank you kindly.


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, that will be:

Jesteś taaka utalentowana, moja kochana. -> said to a woman

or

Jesteś taaki utalentowany, mój kochany. -> said to a man.


----------



## fragile1

I would rather say:
Masz wielki talent! Kochany.(to a man), Kochana. (to a woman)
If it regarding to some scholarly talent I would say:
Jesteś taki mądry, mój kochany. – to a man or
Jesteś taka mądra,  moja kochana. – to a woman


----------



## BezierCurve

An old Chinese saying: _where there are two Poles, there will be three different opinions_ 

It's true for most of the threads here, don't you think, people?


----------



## fragile1

There are two Polish and two opinion 
Our language is so nice, rich and varied.
I didn't mean to offend anybody. I didn't say your translation was wrong  It was ok. I just add my own and ... maybe there will be some third guy.
I guess, that thinking and talking about how and what to say make us more responsible for  words.
Greetings and special hug for BezierCurve


----------



## kknd

Trying to comply with the rule (i.e. old Chinese proverb/saying) I want to say that first BezierCurve's translation and second translation of fragile1 were nice (first one was a bit off). So this is the third opinion, pity that from third and not second Pole here! 

When speaking of old Chinese proverbs; do you know this one: 'Old Chinese proverb: If you don't know what to say tell the Old Chinese proverb'? (no offence! )


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Another variation:

_Jesteś taka zdolna, kochanie!_ (to a woman)


----------



## BezierCurve

In no way I felt offended  Quite often I add my own two cents to someone else's posts - I just noticed that the Polish forum is a place where it happens to nearly every post, unlike other forums. I'm glad that it is so active. Hugs to you too, Fragile one.

Besides, in my opinion Piotr's version suits best.


----------



## fragile1

To moh07: it is not much in subject any more 
To BezierCurve: kamien z sreca mi spadl z wielkim LUP!
Masz w 100% racje. Tacy jestesmy i dobrze jest zdawac sobie z tego sprawe. Ja to forum uwielbiam i wydawalo mi sie, do Twojego  wpisu, ze wlasnie spokojnie Polak Polaka (lub Polka Polke lub wszystkie mozliwe polaczenia  ) moze poprawic i zadna gwiazda na niebie z tego powodu nie gasnie. I niech tak bedzie. Mnie prosze poprawiac ile sie da - z polskim nie mam problemow, za to angielski - szkoda gadac i to formu zmusza mnie to przekladania mysli na angielski.
Bardzo sie ciesze, ze jest i odbieram je jako bardzo na tzw. poziomie.
Pozdrawiam


----------

